# auto to 5-speed conversion



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

My friend has a 94 altima GXE He wants to convert it to a manual 5-speed transmition if possible. I have been looking a bit but cant seem to find anything is this possible thanks.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

yes, you have to get the shift linkage, pedals, tranny, clutch, flywheel, and everything associated. if you want, i can get them for you. my friend has a 5sp 93 thats rear ended. tranny and everything is fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

How much for the parts?? Im interested


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

go to www.altimas.net and do a search......i know someone that did it and it cost about $2500..............


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, whats up altimate! fancy seeing you here... this is asleepaltima.... i had to use this name cuz i messed up the other one when i registered...


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

altimate94 said:


> *go to www.altimas.net and do a search......i know someone that did it and it cost about $2500.............. *


For everything that doesn't sound to bad. I would personally keep the auto, and put turbo on. That way you don't loose the boost between shifts. It really helps out to have the auto over a manual for turbo.


----------



## francisco006 (Dec 15, 2007)

2500??? damn go to an auto wrecker n get the parts cheaper maybe 300-400$ but do buy a new clutch assembly kit


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dude. check post dates before you respond to 4 yr old thread.


----------

